# Twin GT500's, '31 Cord & 1908 Buick : Back to a local billionaire's estate



## TheoGraphics (Dec 9, 2011)

Here are a few shots of a recent shot featuring (Fraternal) Twin 1968 Shelby Cobra GT500's, a 1931 Cord LaGrande Speedster and a 1908 Buick Model "S"!


If you'd like to see the rest of the set as well as a video of my processing, you can check out *my blog*. All the cars were in great shape. I wish I could have had a little more creative liberty with the photos, but this is what the client wanted. Oh well!


*1968 Shelby Cobra GT500 KR Fastback*


The green fastback is a Cobra Jet model with the 428 cubic inch engine that produces nearly 400 horsepower, it was no slouch. I was actually able to ride from the shoot location back in this Mustang and can attest that it is a monster. With its loose steering and an iffy suspension it was probably best to keep it in a straight line, haha.





































































*1968 Shelby GT500 Cobra Convertible*


Similar to its green brother, this GT500 also had a 428 cubic inch V8. With a less restrictive exhaust, it started with a loud bark, shaking the entire body side to side like a wet dog before settling into an uneven idle complete with a few pops. When revved, it sounded like an outboard boat motor, deep, burbly and metallic. 


While driving it to the shoot location, it became apparent that the steering was a little bit rusty, having not been used in years. It was pretty funny to watch the driver saw at the wheel repeatedly just to stay in his lane, with the wheels barely responding to his commands. As with the previous GT500, it's best driven in a straight line only. With a 4:11 rear end, this car was built for the quarter mile, and revs were up to 4,000 on the freeway in 4th gear. 


























































*1931 Cord L-29 Front Drive LaGrande Speedster*


This Cord was one of the most beautiful and striking cars I've ever shot. It is literally impossible to take a bad photograph of this car. 






























































*1908 Buick Model "S" Tourabout*


It still starts up today and rolls smoothly as ever - a testament to build quality of the day. The brass accessories on the car are beautiful, and it's awesome to see it side by side with a '68 GT500!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow...those are some cherry cars.  You've captured them very well.

I love the Shelby's.  Back when I was a kid, I built models of all the old mustangs.  If I were a billionaire, I might have a couple of those as well.


----------



## matthewo (Dec 9, 2011)

those cars look amazing, love the detail shots you picked


----------



## TheoGraphics (Dec 12, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Wow...those are some cherry cars.  You've captured them very well.
> 
> I love the Shelby's.  Back when I was a kid, I built models of all the old mustangs.  If I were a billionaire, I might have a couple of those as well.



thanks! yeah, i think i might have one or two as well if i were a billionaire, haha.



matthewo said:


> those cars look amazing, love the detail shots you picked



thanks!


----------

